
In Hopes of Attracting Foreign Audiences, Broadway Tries a Translation App - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-hopes-of-attracting-foreign-audiences-broadway-tries-a-translation-app-1528153858
======
full_pint
I was recently in Prague and got to see Lohengrin -- while they had both a
Czech and English translation from low deutsch? -- I almost feel like the
translation removed me from what is one of the most classic operas.

I'm not sure if translations are the best way to go about attracting foreign
audience. There isn't a solution that I can provide, and my situation is truly
anecdotal.

~~~
urubu
Yes, those overtitles can be distracting as hell.

I like the solution the Komische Oper Berlin uses. Individual displays for
every seat, switchable between German, English, French and Turkish (and off):

[https://www.tagesspiegel.de/kultur/uebersetzerstuehle-
multif...](https://www.tagesspiegel.de/kultur/uebersetzerstuehle-
multifunktionssitze-in-der-komischen-oper/1595910.html)

~~~
full_pint
I've never had the chance to visit that Opera house, but it does look
gorgeous, and the solution makes more sense.

------
mwexler
Ah, nothing like having a sea of bright phones in the audience to heighten the
drama of a drama, or the escapism of a musical.

------
cs2818
I have always thought an augmented reality headset would be the best interface
for something like this. It would help eliminate the need to switch focus and
be less disruptive to others. I guess it’s just not affordable enough yet.

